# New Adventure for Me on History Channel Again



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't know if you guys have noticed but I'm on the history channel again. Not For a survival show this time. I am in the new 2017 Dodge Ram 2500 Power Wagon TV Commercial for History Channel's. Man was that fun driving that truck. There is a lot that goes on to keep the truck looking so nice while bombing through muddy back roads. I tried to capture this fun unique experience while filming the TV crew filming me in the Catskills wilderness. I've made two blogs about it so far Vlog 6 Is aboutHeading out from home And flying to New York For the commercial in the creepy place they put me up at. And Vlog 7 Which is About the first day of filming. It is amazing how much Goes into making such a small commercial. Three days of filming. For 30 seconds. And the equipment is like something out of a sci-fi movie. Drones and cameras on Zip lines. Pretty interesting stuff. And what a truck !!!

Vlog 6 Going to the shoot and the Haunted place they put me up at.






Behind the Scenes of the commercial. Mutton with the brand-new truck Ye Haw.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Did they whip off all the doors and panels and reach for the earbuds after every shoot - Then respray the perfect mud?


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Did they whip off all the doors and panels and reach for the earbuds after every shoot - Then respray the perfect mud?


They completely wiped it down after every shot. Then they only use the shots Where the mud lookJust the way they wanted it to on the cleaning Surface.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Worked on a Honda SUV advert as a specialist consultant - Same deal. After every take bonnet and doors came off, car was washed (EVERYWHERE) and waxed - reassembled...


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Worked on a Honda SUV advert as a specialist consultant - Same deal. After every take bonnet and doors came off, car was washed (EVERYWHERE) and waxed - reassembled...


Waw thats way more then they did. in fact for the most part they rubed the mud of dry and it wasnt till later in the first day they got a pump sprayer and water to help, That pore paint job. I could hear the truck crying as they drag the dry rags Down the side of the truck Leaving little white scratches everywhere. There're like shell buff out.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Here is the final chapter (part 3 of 3) in my trip to New York to Shoot the 2017 Ram 2500 Power Wagon Ad For the History Channel And the Alone Show. Cops, Drones and the Finished Ad if you stay tuned till the end of the Video.

Vlog #8 Link>https://youtu.be/73rws-4w27I


----------

